# Boys Or Girls...What do you have?



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

So it seems alot of you have males...

but i wanna know more definite. 

Who has Males? Femals?


myself, i have three fabulous females.


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

My family has 5 males. 3 are mine and 2 are my sons.


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

I have both, I have my 4 beautiful girls (Narcissa, Amelia, Elizabeth and Claudia) and I have my two charming young gentlemen (Leonidas and Maximus).
And no, I do not breed them. lol. ^_^


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Males. 6 of them. (no Oops pregnancies this way!  )


----------



## toolie (Jun 20, 2007)

You have some very handsome sons.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

I only have girls,. I'm a little sexist when it comes to rats... I don't like the odour that rats have, even my girls stink a bit too much but I deal with it... the only plus side i see to having males is that they're a little more laid back...


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Two males, two females.

I'm soon to be neutering my males. :3


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have two girls, but I am contemplating adding a neutered boy to the family


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Both. 3 girls, 1 boy. The boy hates all other boys.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I have both as well! 5 boys and 5 girls(soon to be 3 girls-finding a new home)

<3


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I have 2 Males as of Earlier Today!

YAY!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

5 males. I love my squishes!


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

I prefer girls in general, but I have both. More girls then boys though.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have 5 girls


----------



## Ikamuni (Feb 11, 2007)

I have 2 females and 2 males.


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

I have 2 girls and 2 nueter boys all in one big happy group


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Three girls. But I would love to have a (neutered) boy as well.


----------



## trish (May 30, 2007)

I have both, 3 boys, 4 girls, (7baby boys, 5 baby girls almost 3 weeks old) I am finding good homes for the babes.( no I did not breed them. I got the momma rat at the pet store and she was prego already) :x the babies are soooo cute. I thought the other girl I got was going to have babies too but I have had her for 22 days now and no babies.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

We've got 12 living in a FN, 6 boys and 6 girls of mixed ages. I love 'em all! It's the first time I've gotten to watch a big group of rats live together, and they all seem very happy and entertained. All of the individual personalities really come out in a group like that, no matter the sex.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Right now I have 3 females. 

I have had 3 males and 1 other female in the past, and was really close to my fiance's two females. 
Wow.. I thought I preferred males.. I was told 2 of my females were males so far lol. 

The females always seem to be daddys girls and flock to my fiance.
I want a mommas boy again sometime in the near future. 
I just got a new baby a couple days ago because she is beautiful and really laid back so that is great.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I have 2 males and 2 females(technically the "families" but I take care of the girls too and give them love and treats....playtime too!)


----------



## d00mg1rl (Jun 27, 2007)

I have all males
from the reseach I did before getting and rats
said males were better as females were
more prone to getting cancer


----------



## ratattack (Jun 27, 2007)

I've got 6 males (though two have girls names...long story). I've never had females, so I can't say if the temperment is any different.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

for a long time i only kept females. then i got 2 from a petstore and my total number of rats went from 5 to 29 in 2 days. i found homes for all the babies and discovered that i was allergic to mature intact males. 

now however i have 2 males. Bribery was neutered at 8 weeks and i haven't had a problem (we suspect it was the male hormones secreted in the buck grease that caused me the problems) and Stewie is about a year and half old that i just started fostering last week. don't know how that is going to with the allergy but we'll see. he's really starting to weedle his way into my heart too so i'm thinking that if the rescue can't find a home for him by the end of next month or if i start getting sick because of him i'll take him for a neuter and introduce him to the girls as the newest full-fledged member of the Wilson family. 

i also have 8 girls, Violet, Kakushi, Tween, Twix, Sweetipie, Eyes, Babydoll and Ink.


----------

